# internet programs(remote coding)



## codingkath (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
    I worked from home as an ER coder for 5 years. I lost my job in Nov. because the company I worked for did not have their contract renewed. The problem is, I coded paper charts. I would still like to work from home. The other problem is, in order to work from home, I know it would be on some kind of internet program. I did manage to get a remote job last week but, it was on the encoder which I knew nothing about. Needless to say I couldn't keep the job.
My question is, how can you get any kind of experience with these programs if no one is willing to train you? And is there any way to do that without spending a lot of money? I would appreciate any input. Thanks

                                                                  codingkath


----------

